# PH Meter



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Any ideas about this PH Meter ?


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Testing probes are worth every penny you pay for them. If 27 bucks seems like the probe is worth it to you then go for it.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I think it is more accurate than API liquid tester. I know it is not the best on the market, but 30$ here, 30$ there, 100$ there, I have over 600$ in 10 gal. 
Damn, it so expensive , but sooo beautiful .


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Nothing wrong with API test kit, even better would be a Hanna checker and there only $30 bucks more than the eBay one, you can also get it just about anywhere locally.


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

I got what looks like the exact same one from someone on Kijiji... Not a good investment for me as it turns out
1. I was expecting to be able to just leave it dipped in my water and turned on. This used up the battery life in about a week and then replacement batteries were a bit hard to find and when I got them at C. Tire, they were over $20 for the set. Learned my lesson not to leave it plugged in.
2. Mine drifted quite quickly after calibration, so I'd look at it and say "WTF, how did my pH go down that much, that fast???" then I'd re-calibate to make sure and it was actually the probe that was wrong, not my pH. Obviously I found it difficult to trust the silly thing once I figured this out.
3. Totally my own fault, I dropped the stupid thing in some salt water and since then it still works but the LCD doesn't display properly so it's hard to read.

That's my experience with the cheap one. I just use salifert test drops now, and find it 100% easier.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

i have one of these

http://www.ebay.com/itm/pH-009-IA-P...385?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3374d448a9

it works great


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> i have one of these http://www.ebay.com/itm/pH-009-IA-P...385?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3374d448a9 it works great


Hey TankCla, this one looks amazing for $10 and with Chris saying it works good, the choice seems easy. Heck, for that price get 2 in case one is faulty or you break one.

Alternatively, I was thinking about this one (link). The specs on it are +-0.01 vs +-0.1. Remember we work from 8.0-8.4 and 0.2 error is half the range. I looked around and this is not too bad for the price; plus it also gives a temp reading and uses cheap batteries. I find the API liquid hard to read which is why I was looking.
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/1-4-lcd-waterproof-ph-temperature-tester-meter-4-x-ag13-117605?item=2
Here you can find the real specs:
http://www.graigarinstruments.com/product.asp?id=848

If you don't mind, let me know what you decide and I'll get the same one with you.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I was looking at this one too, but I don't know what to say. It is too cheap.

What about this or this?

Do you know how much is ph calibrating solution?

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

If you are going to order it make sure you send them a message to include the 110v power supply adapter. These small companies will often send the wrong power supply.



TankCla said:


> I was looking at this one too, but I don't know what to say. It is too cheap.
> 
> What about this or this?
> 
> ...


----------

